# Newbie from RI



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all! :waving: Just signed up after buying my 1st plow. I have an 04 Chevy 2500HD and a 8' Curtis. Now I just need to but the two together. I'll be posting and reading here a lot more often.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome!!! Lets see some pics of that rig when you get it all together:waving::waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like GoldPro has another friend here now!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;703633 said:


> Looks like GoldPro has another friend here now!


dont scare the newbie gv!xysport


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey homeboy!!!! What part of RI are you from?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

where are you from in RI


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Warwick now....grew up in Exeter

here's the truck. no pics with the plow yet


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gee - a photo from Warwick - and no planes landing or taking off in the background!!!!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome and nice truck


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

slowhand11404;704536 said:


> Gee - a photo from Warwick - and no planes landing or taking off in the background!!!!!!


they were behind me  The airport is right next door


----------



## Glenzo (Dec 5, 2008)

Any chance one of you R.I. guys can go to Carrabba's and send a little food next door to Connecticut?


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Carrabba's???? Hell - we'll get you some even better Italian food from Federal Hill!!!! The Old Canteen, Angelo's, Camile's, Blue Grotto..... too many to list and one better than the next!!!!


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

What he said ^


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Neighbor! Nice Truck!


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, installing the mount has become more of a task than I could handle. It appeared easy, but when I got under the truck and started bolting it up, I found myself struggling. Do any of you Rhode Islanders know a good place that will install a used Curtis plow? I'm going to try calling the dealer in Warwick tomorrow to see if they will do it. The guy wasn't so friendly when I stopped in looking for bolts though so who knows.


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have used MPs in West Warwick. They have been great to me - but I don't know if they work on Curtis plows.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Tri Power is a Curtis dealer, but don't know if they will install a used one.


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

slowhand11404;711358 said:


> I have used MPs in West Warwick. They have been great to me - but I don't know if they work on Curtis plows.


MPs, the care audio store? They service plows?


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

snow game;711367 said:


> I think Tri Power is a Curtis dealer, but don't know if they will install a used one.


yea, that's the Warwick dealer I'm going to call. I heard of this guy, but I don't knwo much about him. I guess he does a lot of used plow sales.

http://www.plowking911.com


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

erty67;711373 said:


> yea, that's the Warwick dealer I'm going to call. I heard of this guy, but I don't knwo much about him. I guess he does a lot of used plow sales.
> 
> http://www.plowking911.com


I don't like him. He's shady and charges REDICULOUS prices. Oh, and if you buy a "complete" plow package from him and he doesn't have the wiring harness, he's gonna splice into your factory harness. :realmad:


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Start with tri-power, if you're near the airport, they are a stone's throw away.

If they give you some static for installing a used one, try Pathfinder in exeter. If not, there are plenty of mechanics around that will do it. It's just a matter of how long it will take, and how much.

Most mechanics are busy the week after a storm fixing all that broke.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought my Curtis and had it installed all at this shop...
WOODWARD'S AUTO SPRING SHOP, INC. 148 NORTH MONTELLO STREET BROCKTON MA 02301 USA 508-586-8032 Truck Plow

They did a good job on the install, I'm sure they could help you out. Not in RI but it's only about 30-40 minutes away.


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

erty67;711371 said:


> MPs, the care audio store? They service plows?


Yes - MPs Automotive Electronics. They do good work and have been doing plows. They installed my SnowDogg. Good guys and they stand behind their work.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Tri Power has been around for years, stands behind his work and won't take short cuts (even if you want him to) That's why I don't know if he will install a used one, but in this economy who knows!


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

no, but it's ok. I figured it out. All set now!  thanks guys


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

I just bought a snowdogg from Tri-Power today. The reason I went with him was his honesty with his products. I never felt like he would sell me something just fr the profit. Now I just have to wait to get it installed (sometime at end of the week). Then I need snow...


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to see some other guys from rhode island. I'm from cranston and yea the plowking911 has ridiculous prices ive been up there a few times and really dont like him


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

fordpsd;713306 said:


> Glad to see some other guys from rhode island. I'm from cranston and yea the plowking911 has ridiculous prices ive been up there a few times and really dont like him


yea, i called him once about buying a plow but he wanted way too much for a used plow. I bought this one for 1/3 the price


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, put it to the test today. Had some snow I've been driving over. Decided to get it out of my way. It works like a charm!  It's amazing how easy this Curtis is to hook up.


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

finally got a pic


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Just My 2 Cents,My Wife And I Worked For Plow King For 10 Years as His Managers and I have to Speak Up and Come to His Defense.You say He Charges WAY TOO Much.Well I was His Buyer and Manager Until We Started our Own Garage.Lets Just say First I Must Get a Used Setup From Someone Who Wants to Be Paid as Much as They Can Get,Then I Must Inspect It,Repair Whatever is Wrong With It,Recondition It to make It Look Decent,AND Then Meet and Talk To Every TIRE KICKER That Come My Way.All Things Considered I Feel that Most Of His Pricing Is OK.Sure You Want a Bargain But By The Time Those Reconditioned Units are Offered For Sale He Has A Huge Investment in Them.They are Not Falling Out Of The Sky and People are Not Dropping Them Off For FREE.There Will Always Be People That are Unhappy With You In Business No Matter What You Do Or Don't Do.I Buy a Ton Of My Garages Repair Parts From Him.IT Saves Me And My Customers $$$.I Just Could Not Stand By and Let The Badmouthing Go On Undefended.ACME


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

I apoligize for any statement I have made that offended you or your friend. I just felt that $3300 for a used MM1 was a bit high. I did not mean it to come across as bashing, nor do I look at him in a negative way at all. That is why I asked for opinions on him, as I was going to ask him if he could install my plow. This was no personal attack, it was just an opinion.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to PS; making friends already-JK. Nice truck and plow-Good luck.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

slowhand11404;710212 said:


> Carrabba's???? Hell - we'll get you some even better Italian food from Federal Hill!!!! The Old Canteen, Angelo's, Camile's, Blue Grotto..... too many to list and one better than the next!!!!


Dude how could you forget Cassarinos? Or get a pie from Castera's.


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

Mmm. Caserta's. Now you're making me hungry. Maybe I'll have to go to the hill for that and some dessert at Pastiche.


----------

